# Goverment Baby DNA ._.;



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.cnn.com/2010/HEALTH/02/04/baby.dna.government/index.html


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Idc about this stuff. If they want to microchip me go ahead. Makes my life easier.

Damn Republicans


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

this is Canada... not the US.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I know that is in the USA but who knows if it will happen or happens in Canada. It is troubling in a way should the child grow up later and thier DNA say says they have a higher risk of x,y,z diesease or condition factors then it could be a limiting factor for jobs or insurance. Heck... especially health insurance should they want to deny coverage knowing you're at risk for x,y,z already.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> I know that is in the USA but who knows if it will happen or happens in Canada. It is troubling in a way should the child grow up later and thier DNA say says they have a higher risk of x,y,z diesease or condition factors then it could be a limiting factor for jobs or insurance. Heck... especially health insurance should they want to deny coverage knowing you're at risk for x,y,z already.


like I said, this is Canada. we have universal health insurance, you cannot be denied here. Our system is not like theirs at all. What if this same genetic "finger printing" shows a genetic propensity for a disease, that if found earlier, can be cured... or a treatment is started early and prevents the onset of another.

The benefits outweigh the conspiracy theorists.

gattaca is science fiction


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

^ amen to that, how are insurers going to get that information anyways? I'd rather live and have no health insurance than die.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

soylent green is people!!!!!!!!!


----------

